# Winter Time Flounder



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went out wednesday night 1/9/08 to try and cure my gigging withdrawls I have been dealing with since November. These puny fish helped but may need a litte more flounder thearopy this weekend. These were all legal fish. If it had been summer I would have let these swim anouther day. But my freezer is empty.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

NICE CATCH!!! nothing wrong with that for this time of year!!!! Thanks for the report and pics!!!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice ... Congrats and keep it up


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Makes me :hungry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

great job midnight :clap hope that helps with the withdrawls. I need to get together with you guys when you take your next trip to Perdido for some of those bush hook cats I sure miss it..:usaflag


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

most excellent winter flatties:shedevil


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man id sure like to get my mouth around some fried flounder right about now!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice gigging. When we eating ?????

Scott


----------

